# Stolen Trail Cameras?



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

Sorry if I opened a can of worms for some... I didn't know this would be such a controversial topic, but it seems no matter what I use (lock boxes, chains, cable locks, Heavy duty locks...the cameras seem to be a problem for some or a temptation to steal for others. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

My solution is purchase cheaper cameras on sale during Christmas and just hang them with the included strap and nothing else. As you have found out the fancy lock boxes, straps and locks don't stop the crooks and just add to your loss. You can only hide a camera so well since the front of the camera needs to be clear to take pictures and guys are going to find them especially along the front were nothing is a secrete and 2 dozen guys probably think they own the spot were your cameras were hanging.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

15 cameras! Wow.

sorry for your loss. 

I've been known to lean a tree in front of a camera, or lay the post the camera is mounted on in the mud. But I don't shoot or steal them. 

I do have to wonder: how many cameras is too many? 15 seems excessive to me. 


I told my daughter this year that she wasn't allowed to pee in the woods. She has to use the FS toilet at the trailhead near where we camp. Too damned many people setting up cameras anymore...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't understand the "need" to steel or molest something that doesn't belong to you. Leave your bicycle on your front lawn or lean it up against the house and someone feels it is public property and takes it. They walk into your back yard and break into your storage shed and steel anything of value. Leave something in the woods for personal use, i.e. a camera and they feel the need to destroy or steel it. What gives with the ethics of people now days?? Why the need to be a thief or what pleasure do they get from causing others loss? It is the same kind of mentality of those who shoot up signs or spray paint overpasses or buildings or peoples fences. Why have we as a society sunk so low.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

PBH said:


> 15 cameras! Wow.
> 
> sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


Leaning a tree over a camera or setting it in the mud is just about as bad as shooting one or stealing it. You are still interfering with a camera that isn't yours. Might as well steal it at that point. You're touching something that isn't yours


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't steal or mess with anyone's stuff!! That being said I HATE trail cameras & have no pity for you. It's pathetic when you can't even take a piss in the woods without a red light blinking at you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It’s crazy to see these stories popping up year after year. It’s clear that people just have no respect for other people’s belongings. 

Given the effort some people took to get your cameras, I would speculate that they were anti hunters.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> Leaning a tree over a camera or setting it in the mud is just about as bad as shooting one or stealing it. You are still interfering with a camera that isn't yours. Might as well steal it at that point. You're touching something that isn't yours


If I were an owner of a trail camera, I would not consider someone blocking the view of my camera equal to stealing it or ruining it by shooting it. It would bother me, but at least I still had a functional camera. And technically, you could do any of this without touching the camera at all.

I don't mess with anyone's camera I come across. I'm okay with their use generally, but like others have said, the use may be getting a little out of hand. I too feel a little uneasy and have started looking around a lot before I relieve myself in the woods. Maybe the state should issue "trail cam permits?" You pay a fee for each camera you place on public property, and have some sort of tagging/ID provision for enforcement purposes.

To the original question: Looks like you did everything you could possibly do to secure the cameras, and they still were tampered with. I guess that while it is sad this is the case, it is a risk you take when placing cameras out on public (and maybe even private?) land.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Leaning a tree over a camera or setting it in the mud is just about as bad as shooting one or stealing it. You are still interfering with a camera that isn't yours. Might as well steal it at that point. You're touching something that isn't yours


Pack it in --> Pack it out.

No, leaning a tree against a camera is not the same as vandalizing it, or stealing it.

I have to be honest here: I find it trashy. I hate seeing cameras strapped to trees -- or, worse, posts that have been set on water holes or wallows for the purpose of mounting a camera. It's garbage. It's personal property that has been left on public property.

What happened to the days of hunting an area because it's the place you want to hunt? Too many people "flock shooting" our forests with cameras, then determining where to hunt based of the results of the blanket of cameras.

FWIW -- the two cameras (that I know of) that took pictures of me during the archery hunt where left alone. You're welcome WLH. Just be respectful of the pictures you have of me.

Leave it better than you found it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If they want them they will get them. It is too bad but there are people out there who disagree with them and mess with them whenever they can.

Personally I really don't care one way or the other. And if somebody has me relieving myself on their camera? Well you can't unsee that :grin:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I like what some states have done and others are looking into:
http://www.wideopenspaces.com/nevada-proposes-a-ban-on-trail-cameras/

I usually just pee on the cameras when I see them...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bolting cameras to trees damages/kills the tree. The lags are coated with chemicals which can kill the tree. I'd wager the Forest Service would frown upon bolting to trees the same way they look at screw-in steps for ladder stands. 

I'd tend to agree with Vanilla's post. We have cams on private lands and they get messed with.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've run a cluster of cameras on some private land for several years. Even on private land I have had cameras tampered with, gratefully never stolen. Every time I strapped a camera to a tree and walked away I fully expected it to be gone when I came back and was pleasantly surprised to find that it was still there... that's the risk that you take.

After about 5 or 6 years of running a bunch of cameras, I didn't run any cameras this past summer and I gotta be honest with you... I didn't miss it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best philosophy when leaving anything on public land is not expect it to be there when you return. 

Look at what happened up on Skyline Drive this past summer when a couple of travel trailers were burnt. 

I'm not saying that it is right to mess with someones property but it happens and actually quite often. 

Usually others leave a vehicle and ATV's alone but I have seen where hunters have come back to their truck after a long day to only find 4 flat tires.


----------



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

Agreed, no matter what I do they still grow feet and walk away. The reason for so many cameras is we were not the only people looking for animals, I have turned over a ton of pictures to the DNR and local Biologist because they wanted to know how many bucks and larger elk were in the area. As well has how many bears and lions were close to public hiking trails or homes. They have also used this information to put up warring signs to be aware of bears or lions in the area.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Trail cameras don't bother me, I just wave to them when I see them. I don't care if they see me relieving myself, (if they haven't seen it before, they won't know what it is, and if they have seen it before, it won't be anything new to them).

What bothers me more is the trash left throughout the forest, I know that the cameras will be removed but the trash left won't. I always come out with more than I take in, especially cans. 

Saturday while hunting elk, I came across what at first thought was a Walmart shopping bag in pieces but when I got up to it it was a bunch of surgical gloves scattered around. Probably left over from a field dressing. Again, this bothers me way more than cameras or tree stands.

If it's not yours leave it alone, if you think it is illegal, call LE, I don't feel that I should take the law into my own hands. Another thought is that DWR LE use game cameras, I wouldn't want to be caught messing with their cameras.

One more thing, finding a camera left in the forest is no different to me than finding an ATV parked on the side of the road left in the forest, I don't mess with those either.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If your running 15 trail cams,
Your going to have probblems.
Especially around units close to Utah Valley. 

Im feeling pretty lucky,
I've been maintaining, setting up, taking down, moving several camps around for 3 months now. Impossible to not leave some unattended for short time frames.
Even had one set up on a small piece private ground surrounded by public 
For 9 weeks. Even left one of my atvs there, keys in it.
Never got messed with.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have never been one to run cams. But this year my son drew a LE bull tag, so I ran three on the Manti just for the fact of living in Northern Utah, I wanted to do everything I could to see what was running around in the areas I had always seen bulls in. Just to kind of keep an eye on the areas since I really couldn't spend every single weekend down there throughout the summer like I wish I could have. One of the three places I had placed a cam, it was not far from the end of a trail up Ephraim Canyon and I had a gut feeling I was running the chance of having someone D!(K with it.... Of the three cams I had, two were new, one was an old p.o.s. So I hung the pos in this particular spot with a slat block knowing I may not be able to trust it to be there when we made it back down. Three weeks latter, we went back down and found not only the cam, but the salt block were both taken. I was pissed!!! But I also had to keep telling myself that I knew it would happen.

Long story short, I am not a fan of cams everywhere, but I found myself in a situation where with a once in 20 year tag, I wanted to do everything I could to help my son with his hunt. I can see why people use them. But got reminded people have no respect or decency anymore and you can not trust your camera to stay in a tree, just like you can not trust your camper to not be set ablaze or items left outside your trailer to still be there when you return from a wheeler ride.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't understand why with all the tech we have now days why do they have to be so @#$%&*^ big. I've seen spy cams the size of a quarter linked with an app on a phone. But then we open up another can of worms worrying where to take a @#$#. ha


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I don't understand why with all the tech we have now days why do they have to be so @#$%&*^ big. I've seen spy cams the size of a quarter linked with an app on a phone. But then we open up another can of worms worrying where to take a @#$#. ha


I think it is for battery capacity and lights.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it's pretty bad that people steal cameras. Pathetic actually. Yes it's public land. And maybe you don't like seeing cameras because now there's proof that somebody else actually knows about your hunting spot. Yes it makes me feel sad too. But what the heck, show some respect for yourself and for others!

It's not like it's okay to go to the city park and steal every unattended item there.

I also don't think it's good to damage trees with hanging the things. Take care of the land. Take care of your stuff. Take care of other people's stuff too. And I don't think they're anti-hunters. I would bet lots of money they're just disgruntled hunters hoping that by taking your stuff you'll leave the area alone. If you bully people enough you'll get what you want. Do I have it right?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

All you guys that think it's ok to tamper with cameras, you need to grow up. Some of us spend days setting and checking our cameras. I can't count how much money I spend in gas and grocerys to spend 30+ days a summer checking cameras and finding places to put them, all in hopes of finding "the one"
It's not a lazy way of scouting, it's a way of scouting more area in a shorter amount of time. Mind your own g*d d**n business. Geeezzus


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Crndgs8 said:


> Mind your own g*d d**n business. Geeezzus


If your camera is taking pictures of me, does that become my business? Or does putting out the camera make you king and the rest of us just subjects?

Just curious, because if this is how all trail cam owners view this, then I might have to start putting branches in front of every camera I come across, with a note attached saying "Mind you own *** **** business."


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Crndgs8 said:


> All you guys that think it's ok to tamper with cameras, you need to grow up. Some of us spend days setting and checking our cameras. I can't count how much money I spend in gas and grocerys to spend 30+ days a summer checking cameras and finding places to put them, all in hopes of finding "the one"
> It's not a lazy way of scouting, it's a way of scouting more area in a shorter amount of time. Mind your own g*d d**n business. Geeezzus


^^^

this is why I don't like cameras. Attitudes like that above.

So, you spend 30+ days running around in the woods checking cameras. Whoopty-freakin'-do.

It's these same guys that show up during the hunt, and act surprised that another hunter is in the area. The first question is "how many days did you scout? I haven't seen you on my cameras one time this summer....".

When you take pictures of me, or my daughter, or my wife -- then **** right it's my business! Especially when you're taking pictures of them in secret!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

My cameras are so old that nobody will take them.... ;-) I have never had one stolen but try to put them where people wont find them. I have had many people look at them but they never take them!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hah I hung a broken one on a tree on some family property aimed at a gated road. Someone or something turned it around so it doesn't point towards the gate anymore. It was pretty obvious and not hidden. I think I'm going to make up a tiny sign and put it on the camera that says "Hey thanks for getting up close so we can get a better picture of you on the other cameras". There aren't any other cameras but that wont stop them from looking and getting worried hehe.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have come across a few cameras that have other cameras trained on them. I don't know if the owners are paranoid or have had some stolen. 

A few years ago I was sitting near one and shot a small buck, I often wonder if he got a picture of me shooting and cleaning it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If your camera is taking pictures of me, does that become my business?





PBH said:


> When you take pictures of me, or my daughter, or my wife -- then **** right it's my business! Especially when you're taking pictures of them in secret!


In the context of this post....and you are on public ground...in full view of anyone else using this public ground... without reasonable expectation of privacy....your picture can be taken without permission...

Vanilla...this is right up your alley...what say you? You, PBH and others may not like getting their pics taken, but your going to have a hell of a time leaving your house/office and going out into public without some camera somewhere (private and public) capturing your mug without your consent (on private and public ground).

Like street photography...I can take your pic while your out in public (not including areas individuals have reasonable expectation of privacy)...and I don't need your permission....like it or not.

Trail cams would have been tossed out long ago if this was an issue of invasion of privacy while recreating on State and Fed lands. You guys need to shore up your bladder, so there's no concern of getting caught on camera with your willy in your hand...

o-|| 8)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

gdog,

Legally, you have no recourse against the owner of a trail cam on public lands for taking your picture...for the reasons you accurately stated. We have no reasonable expectation of privacy under the law while hunting on public lands. But "mind your own business" is not a legal term. Whether I have legal options or not, I certainly think any time someone takes a picture of me, it is my business. 

Again, I'm not against the use of trail cams. I really don't care that people use them. It's more the attitude of "I'll put my camera up where I want when I want and it's none of your business, and nobody better even look at it" that we are seeing come out that I take issue with. I also think that they are getting a bit out of hand in number, but, oh well. I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I run 3 or 4 cameras a year and have been pretty lucky so far. I haven't had any stolen or really messed with. With the amount of cameras that do get stolen, I know it's only a matter of time before it does happen. There are a few things I do though that I feel helps keep them safe. 

1- I try to place them in remote areas that are quite a ways off the beaten path. The human traffic I get is very minimal...I only had 1 group of 3 people walk past my camera all summer. I'm sure there were other people in the area that walked around the camera's view so I wouldn't get their picture (that's what I usually do if I see someone else's cameras before it sees me). The less people find it, the less likely it is to get stolen. 

2- I always lock the camera to the tree. Most people aren't going to take the time to hike out, get the tools required to break the lock, and then hike back in to cut the lock. If someone is hell bent on getting your camera, then yes, they will get it. I just feel like the lock keeps the honest people honest.

3- I try to have all of my cameras out of the woods before the bow season starts. I'm sure there are anti-hunters that take cameras, but I have a feeling that a lot more cameras are stolen from hunters than non-hunters. Most recreationalists aren't going to venture down deer trails, bushwack into a secluded meadows or drop into steep canyons where most of these cameras are being placed.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

bamacpl said:


> can't even take a piss in the woods without a red light blinking at you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just thought this was little ironic with your profile picture......


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

obviously, from my comments, I am annoyed by cameras.
But it's more than that.

I just talked to a gal here at work that has 20-some-odd preference points for elk. She's "selling" those points to another person to help him draw a Beaver elk tag.

Where does this crap end?

When do we start selling access to cameras installed on prime wallows? 
Why aren't cameras simply a public service? Have the DWR install and maintain cameras on all water-holes, wallows, bedding grounds, and feeding areas, and install them like a vending machine? insert a quarter and receive a picture. Insert two quarters and you get both a picture and a slip to nominate the animal with a name. If your name submission get's used, you win an LE tag -- unless said-named animal was killed during the season. At that point, you can sell the name to lucky hunter who killed it.



Sorry for the rant.


If you guys want to run strings of cameras, go for it. I'll leave your garbage alone.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> It's more the attitude of "I'll put my camera up where I want when I want and it's none of your business, and nobody better even look at it" that we are seeing come out that I take issue with.


Same sentiment. You can replace "camera" with tree stand or ground blind as well. Its not the device, its the attitude of the user that sours the experience, but same goes for the other side for those damaging property that is not theirs. FWIW...the only time I've ever run trail cams was 3 years ago when I had my Wasatch LE archery tag. For general tags and the hack big game hunter I am...I take whatever comes my way...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would never damage or steal a camera, and certainly do not advocate others doing so either. We're on the same page there. 

I can picture PBH getting upset though stumbling across the 7 million cameras that are now on the Boulder, and putting a tree branch in front of them and flipping the bird as he walks off. Kind of makes me giggle, actually.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I can picture PBH getting upset though stumbling across the 7 million cameras that are now on the Boulder, and putting a tree branch in front of them and flipping the bird as he walks off. Kind of makes me giggle, actually.


Apparently 1 of those cameras was yours!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

There was 1 camera up on a pond that we hunt. the pond is surrounded by aspen groves, and frequented by elk and cattle. I'm sure it had pics of both. It also has a couple pics of me. This camera only bugged me because I kept expecting to have company while hunting. We never did. I killed a cow elk. Everything was great.

Another camera was set up on cattle pond. One of those nasty, more-piss-and-****e-than-water, ponds out in the middle of an over-grazed pasture. No trees around this pond. So a post was pounded into the mud. Lockbox and camera mounted to said post. This camera actually had initials and phone number on it: WLH (any guesses of the citrus variety??). This one bugged me. I mean, seriously. It's a cattle pond that the road is less than 5 yards from. And WLH is pounding a post into the mud to set up a camera?

Good lord. Some people need to find real jobs and stop exploiting our wildlife.


I just picked up two spypoint cameras from camofire.
I don't need them to know what animals are in the forest -- I already know that. But I think I'll set them up and see what kind of weirdos are hiking in the forest. 

(I think i just changed my tune on cameras)






(heck. I'm actually excited!)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The OP changed his post so not sure how this started.

I will add my 2 cents that I love to pull a funny face and wave at cams. That is my extent of camera abuse


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> Another camera was set up on cattle pond. One of those nasty, more-piss-and-****e-than-water, ponds out in the middle of an over-grazed pasture. No trees around this pond. So a post was pounded into the mud. Lockbox and camera mounted to said post. This camera actually had initials and phone number on it: WLH (any guesses of the citrus variety??). This one bugged me. I mean, seriously. It's a cattle pond that the road is less than 5 yards from. And WLH is pounding a post into the mud to set up a camera?


Perhaps it was the rancher or herder that wanted to see how many cows were using the pond. --\\O


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Perhaps it was the rancher or herder that wanted to see how many cows were using the pond. --\\O


in that case, the initials would have been: DL

nope: WLH (think citrus. Not limes, but...)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PBH said:


> nope: WLH (think citrus. Not limes, but...)


So you know my cousin William L. Hyuganatsu? He runs trail cameras down that way...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Personally I like to try to spot and video the critters with a spotting scope in the area I hunt but my son runs a couple of trail cams set up at the same trails every year just to see what we missed.

There is another group that runs a pretty extensive camera line (kinda like a trap line) in the same area.

None of us mind the others checking the cards of the others cameras but we don't delete anything on them (gentleman's agreement so who knows for sure). Is it fun? Sure. Is it necessary? No.

The fact that they are there doesn't reserve an area and for sure the area itself is far from a secret honey hole.

If somebody is going to be a jackwagon there really isn't anything you can do. Count it as the price you pay for your entertainment.

As for appearing on someone's camera, that happens all day long,every day. You might as well get use to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> nope: WLH (think citrus. Not limes, but...)


When life gives you lemons, make lemonade?

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

lol... trail cameras. Poor critters hardly have a chance now days. Maybe I'm just old school, but I'll never have one.

In this day and age, it's just a risk that you'll need to accept if you own them. You know..... people. Peeper's, Pee'ers and jerks.

Stupid drone keeps flying over my house the last couple of weeks. Gee wiz, I miss the 1970's.

-O,-


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

JC HUNTER said:


> I just thought this was little ironic with your profile picture......


&#129315;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Crndgs8 said:


> All you guys that think it's ok to tamper with cameras, you need to grow up. Some of us spend days setting and checking our cameras. I can't count how much money I spend in gas and grocerys to spend 30+ days a summer checking cameras and finding places to put them, all in hopes of finding "the one"
> It's not a lazy way of scouting, it's a way of scouting more area in a shorter amount of time. Mind your own g*d d**n business. Geeezzus


eat a tag or have Roids


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

7MM RELOADED said:


> eat a tag or have Roids ? wow


Lol a little of each. But I'm huge!!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Crndgs8 said:


> Lol a little of each. But I'm huge!!!!


You might be Huge, but you're not 29.------SS


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> You might be Huge, but you're not 29.------SS


Lmao... how would you know?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Crndgs8 said:


> Lmao... how would you know?


Because we know Huge29 and you aint him.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> Because we know Huge29 and you aint him.


&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Somewhat tangential to the discussion:


2 days before the archery hunt I packed in 6 miles to the spot we intended on camping. Got there close to midnight. Someone had flattened out the tent spot in the soft dirt more than was done previously and left a trail cam on a small tree facing the spot(like 3 feet away). 

We had camped here previously during the summer and there are limited spots to camp. I waved to the camera, turned it off, and set up my tent, and flattened out another tent spot for the others in my group.

I happened to be there when the group arrived the next day to retrieve their camera/set up their camp I suppose. They were put out that I had set up there, but the camera was unharmed and turned off. They sarcastically called me a class act for setting up there as if they had reserved the spot by putting their cam there.

I personally use trail cameras occasionally. However, they in no way mean that I am entitled to a hunting spot or camping spot just because I hang my cam there. That's where my frustration is. If you set a cam, blind, or stand in a spot on public land and someone gets there before you do, don't assume that it is "your spot." Wish them luck and enjoy your hunt elsewhere.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The first year I drew an archery loper permit down on the Parkers (15 years ago), people went in, setup ground blinds or found some that were permanently setup by others and left notes that said they had "reserved" this spot from "date to date" and fully expected others to honor their claim. Now mind you this was on BLM land. First of all, if you read the BLM rules, no blind can be setup on BLM land and left up after dark. They must be taken down daily. 2nd, to "reserve" a spot for a two week period and expect others to respect that claim was mind boggling. We spent a week down there hunting and never ran into anyone sitting the blinds. One guy had two "reserved" spots 10 miles apart for the same time period. I never did go sit any of the permanent blinds, but I did drive my ATV thru the hunt area while traveling to my hunting site. I have drawn that permit 3 times and hope to draw it a 4th next year when I am eligible again. I haven't seen the notes since that first year. Perhaps camera's have become the "claim" in lieu of notes now days. :-? One note even listed a phone number and was requesting a phone call to get permission to hunt the "claimed" blind.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*who cares?*



sawsman said:


> lol... trail cameras. Poor critters hardly have a chance now days. Maybe I'm just old school, but I'll never have one.
> 
> In this day and age, it's just a risk that you'll need to accept if you own them. You know..... people. Peeper's, Pee'ers and jerks.
> 
> ...


Ah, the 70s. We used outdoor skills in the 70's. Those were the days.

I have 2 trail cameras. One is still in the original box somewhere in my basement. The other one has been hung in my backyard a couple times used on neighborhood drug dealers and a few mule deer.

That's all I have to say about the matter.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Ah, the 70s. We used outdoor skills in the 70's. Those were the days.
> 
> I have 2 trail cameras. One is still in the original box somewhere in my basement. The other one has been hung in my backyard a couple times used on neighborhood drug dealers and a few mule deer.
> 
> ...


We use to string black thread across trails or the entrances to bear baits. Then we'd have to go back in the mornings and evenings and check them. Pretty high tech! We'd also erase tracks in the trails or around waterholes with a branch.

Nobody ever stole my black thread or my branches. It was nice back then.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> ^^^
> 
> When you take pictures of me, or my daughter, or my wife -- then **** right it's my business! Especially when you're taking pictures of them in secret!


If you or anyone else is truly worried about something like this happening. You just need to stay out of the mountains period because there's a greater chance someone is looking at you or them with their bino's or spotting scope or even rifle scope , if it's hunting season.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

watch out trail cam thieves of 2018!! im not locking cameras anymore, ill just be putting bear traps at the base of every tree i have a camera strapped too. that"ll teach ya


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

If I remember correctly, if you leave "personal property " on forest service land unattended for more than 72 hours it's considered abandoned. I belive an archery hunter told me that a forest service ranger confronted him on this for leaving his tree stand up? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I remember on the discussions on it 72 hours is the magic number.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

I had 2 trail cameras stolen last year. The good thing is I had a third camera guarding the other 2. Got a picture of the *THIEF* and called the DWR. I got my cameras back and he got a ticket for $700.

If it's not yours, Don't touch it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just another possibility, not quite as dumb as the guy reserving his campsite, but close. Ive seen one old crappy camera kind of tossed in the mud, clearly where a cow had messed with it, as it was strapped to a stump only about 3' tall. Also saw a guy posting that he found one in a bush in knuck woodard recently. I think most are getting stolen, but a possibility for those who set them so low where cow elk can mess with them, they can just be knocked down too, as a possibility. So, at least look around for it if you have placed it less than 7' off of the ground, I learned to put mine up at least 8' when possible, cause those cow elk get very curious about them and lick them and leave saliva all over the lens of just move them so they are pointing the wrong way...


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

elkantlers said:


> I had 2 trail cameras stolen last year. The good thing is I had a third camera guarding the other 2. Got a picture of the *THIEF* and called the DWR. I got my cameras back and he got a ticket for $700.
> 
> If it's not yours, Don't touch it.


Doubt it. What did he get a ticket for? Picking up abandoned property/litter?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Just another possibility, not quite as dumb as the guy reserving his campsite, but close. Ive seen one old crappy camera kind of tossed in the mud, clearly where a cow had messed with it, as it was strapped to a stump only about 3' tall. Also saw a guy posting that he found one in a bush in knuck woodard recently. I think most are getting stolen, but a possibility for those who set them so low where cow elk can mess with them, they can just be knocked down too, as a possibility. So, at least look around for it if you have placed it less than 7' off of the ground, I learned to put mine up at least 8' when possible, cause those cow elk get very curious about them and lick them and leave saliva all over the lens of just move them so they are pointing the wrong way...


I've had a camera torn from a tree and stomped in the mud. It had an external batter that was also torn apart and stomped in the mud. I send some pictures to stealthcam seeing if they would warranty it due to in my words, the "D" ring failed allowing the camera to be removed. They replied back thinking that was quite funny (hehehe).

I have pictures of that still somewhere. I rebuilt the battery pack, and built a cage out of rebar and chained that to a tree. The camera eventually leaked water inside, rusted and died. That one is the one I put on a tree facing a gated road behind a big "no trespassing" sign. The camera has yet to be stolen, but its been turned as to not face the road a few times.

-DallanC


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Tall Tines said:


> Doubt it. What did he get a ticket for? Picking up abandoned property/litter?


For stealing my property that was marked with my name and phone number that only a dip sh!t would think was abandoned. These cameras were at a legal bait site registered with the DWR.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

elkantlers said:


> For stealing my property that was marked with my name and phone number that only a dip sh!t would think was abandoned. These cameras were at a legal bait site registered with the DWR.


Doesn't matter if your name is on a Pepsi can or a trail cam. When left unattended over a certain period of time on public lands, it becomes abandoned and therefore legal to pick up by anyone who discovers it


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tall Tines said:


> Doesn't matter if your name is on a Pepsi can or a trail cam. When left unattended over a certain period of time on public lands, it becomes abandoned and therefore legal to pick up by anyone who discovers it


If you plan to do a backpacking hunt, certainly don't leave your vehicle in a public parking lot for more than 72 hrs or it could become someone else's... :shock:


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Crndgs8 said:


> If you plan to do a backpacking hunt, certainly don't leave your vehicle in a public parking lot for more than 72 hrs or it could become someone else's... :shock:


I strictly road hunt, so there's no worries on that.

A registered, privately owned vehicle is protected under a different set of laws than a trail cam. If you can't understand the difference between the 2, then I suppose you deserve to have your cams and truck stolen. In the same day.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tall Tines said:


> I strictly road hunt, so there's no worries on that.
> 
> A registered, privately owned vehicle is protected under a different set of laws than a trail cam. If you can't understand the difference between the 2, then I suppose you deserve to have your cams and truck stolen. In the same day.


You are absolutely 100% right... my bad.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Tall Tines said:


> Doesn't matter if your name is on a Pepsi can or a trail cam. When left unattended over a certain period of time on public lands, it becomes abandoned and therefore legal to pick up by anyone who discovers it


OK.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Doesn't matter if your name is on a Pepsi can or a trail cam. When left unattended over a certain period of time on public lands, it becomes abandoned and therefore legal to pick up by anyone who discovers it


There is no trail cam worth my time to sit there and watch it for 72 hours to see if it is abandoned. How would anyone know if it was left for 3 days without watching it constantly. Who would know if the person came and readjusted it or took it off the tree and then put it back on at least once every 72 hours. If you couldn't prove that the person didn't do that then you couldn't prove that it was abandoned.

Just a thought:| Why do people try to justify taking someones property when they know it is not theirs?


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a thought:| *Why do people try to justify taking someones property when they know it is not theirs?*[/QUOTE]

Because they are thieves.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been fortunate enough to have my camera left alone. I have had some hunters (mostly archery) step into view and get their photo taken but they seemed content just letting it be and moving on. 

Just this year one archery hunter was about 5 hours too early for the bull that walked through after he did.

IF someone vandalizes my camera or manages to steal it (I don't know who wanders the forest with a set of cable cutters that isn't intending to do something immoral) I won't cry foul or throw a fit. I know the law and that it is considered abandoned property, I post my camera at my own risk.





Oh and.......Top O 'Da Page !


----------

